# New From Wilderness systems



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Figured I would share this new yak from Wilderness systems. I keep hearing their new yaks are much dryer than their old ones, I hope so but have no plans on finding out anytime soon


----------



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

This looks awesome. I'd love to have one of these for fishing the James headwaters.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Ride 115 Specfications: (Is this a Coosa Killer?)

http://www.facebook.com/notes/wilde...-kayaks/2012-ride-115-specs/10150252752519336

2012 Ride 115

Length - 11'6" / 351 cm

Width - 33" / 84 cm

Weight - 76 lbs* / 35 kg (*with seat removed, kayak weighs 68 lbs / 31 kg)

Deck Height - 16.5" / 42 cm

Seating Well - 67" x 21.5" / 170 x 55 cm
*
Capacity - 500 lbs / 227 kg * (This thing is a TANK)



Features listing

- Freedom Elite Seating System

- Flat-Mount Deck/Console Surfaces

- SlideTrax Accessory System (front)

- Recessed, No-Snag Deck Fittings

- Cup Holder with Drain

- Drain Plug

- Skid Plate

- Orbix Bow + Midship Hatches

- Keepers Foot Brace system

- Tankwell with Bungee

- Self-Bailing Scupper Holes

- Rudder Ready

- Also available in Pre-Rigged Ride 115 Angler Package

- Made in the USA



Colors

Red

Yellow

NEW Camo

Blue

Orange

Mango

NEW Olive

Sand



Price - $849 USD

Angler Edition Price - $1019


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

*Ride 135 for 2012 Specs*

And here are the new Ride 135 Specs:

http://www.facebook.com/notes/wilde...-ride-135-specs-and-pricing/10150253495399336

Specifications

Length - 13'6" / 411 cm

Width - 31.5" / 80 cm

Weight - 82 lbs / 37 kg

Deck Height - 16.25" / 41 cm

Seating Well - 67" x 21.5" / 172 x 55 cm

<b>Capacity: 550 lbs. / 249 kg</b> (Another Tank!!)



Features

Movable Freedom Elite Seating System (also removable)

Flat-Mount Deck/Console Surfaces (Fits Scotty or Ram Accessories)

SlideTrax Accessory System (Front)

Recessed, No-Snag Deck Fittings

Cup Holder with Drain

Drain Plug

Skid Plate

Orbix Bow & Midship Hatches

Keepers Foot Brace System

Tankwell with Bungee

Self-Bailing Scupper Holes

Rudder Ready

Made in the USA

Also Available in Pre-Rigged Ride 135 Rudder or Angler Edition



Available Colors

Red

Camo (NEW)

Yellow

Mango

Blue

Olive (NEW)

Orange

Sand



Pricing

MSRP $949 USD

Angler $1069 USD

Ride 135 with Rudder $1169 USD


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thats a pretty sweet scaled down ride, and with a 500lbs cap. all my fish can come aboard:beer:


----------

